# Warren Farm Brean Half Term



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone going to Warren Farm next week Coventry DA C&CC holiday site ?

We hope to be there from Sunday 28th Oct to 4th Nov so if your going post on here and we will look out for you

Jacquie


----------

